# Home Gym.... Took the dive.



## montego (Oct 25, 2018)

Finally took the dive today and started putting together a home gym setup.

I have a few free gym memberships through work so I'll still hasn't access there but, my kids are getting more and more interested so I figured why not.

Bought a T2 power rack from Titan with their Incline bench. Rack is rated for 700# and has a pull up bar. $355 well spent I believe. All the reviews say it's just as good as the Rogue racks but the powder coat isn't quite as good. Looking online they offer a ton of attachments as well like dip bars and even a leg press attachment. 

Also got a CAP 45# "Olympic" barbell with 255# of weights for $180. It's not "Olympic" quality lol but, the sizing on the plates is standard to ivanko so it should be easy to get more plates.

Gonna get two horse stall mats from Tractor Supply. They 4ft x 6ft and 3/4" thick. Only $42 each so those two should cover what I need.

For now that's it and it came out to be about $640 for a pretty good starting point. Of course I'll be picking up more stuff, especially plates since 300# is all I have atm.

 Excited but I'm frugal as fuck so it was hard to get started lol.


----------



## Sully (Oct 26, 2018)

That’s awesome. I’m debating this route as well


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 27, 2018)

One of the best things I ever done. I still train at gyms most time but love the option of a home gym.


----------



## montego (Oct 27, 2018)

Barbell holder...... I'm not a builder lol.


----------



## squatster (Oct 27, 2018)

Check out craigslist and check out your local facebook yard ssle
There- are so many people out there that have brand new killer home gyms that have never been used that they will allmost give it away


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 27, 2018)

squatster said:


> Check out craigslist and check out your local facebook yard ssle
> There- are so many people out there that have brand new killer home gyms that have never been used that they will allmost give it away



I bought a pair of 70lbs dumbbells (140LB TOTAL) from an elderly lady at a roadside sale for $10 USD!!!!


----------



## BillyBonez (Oct 27, 2018)

I have some stuff at my place also. You can find CAP 45lbs plates for about $45 on Amazon, free shipping if u have Prime. Def update us with pics brother!


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 28, 2018)

Offer up and letgo apps too.


----------



## montego (Oct 28, 2018)

Couple more days until the rack is here. Getting pumped!


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 30, 2018)

I would love my own gym. Please post some pics when it is done.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Oct 30, 2018)

Home gym user for 40 years now, still go to local gym as well, great to have many options...


----------



## nalojeff (Oct 31, 2018)

Nice old school hardcore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kastro (Oct 31, 2018)

Nice setup bro.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## montego (Oct 31, 2018)

Here's what I have atm.

It's not a ton of room but it's plenty for now.

The bench is bad ass.... Very wide and a good pad. Soft but not squishy. Inclines all the way up to a shoulder press position and the butt pad Inclines as well.

Two mats should be right. Just waiting on my son to get here so we can set up the rack.

Barbell holder turned out good. Has the bar I bought and another bar I got for my girls along with two dumbbell handles.


----------



## BillyBonez (Oct 31, 2018)

Titan makes good affordable products! I have 1 of their 60" barbells for my place and its solid AF! Also have their revolving Hammer curl bar, nice and smooth. That bench can stand 650lbs right?


----------



## montego (Oct 31, 2018)

BillyBonez said:


> Titan makes good affordable products! I have 1 of their 60" barbells for my place and its solid AF! Also have their revolving Hammer curl bar, nice and smooth. That bench can stand 650lbs right?


Yeah I think the Incline is 650 and flat is 1k.

Pretty sure I won't have to back down the weight [emoji23]


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Oct 31, 2018)

Great start Monty for sure...


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Oct 31, 2018)

nalojeff said:


> Nice old school hardcore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



My real "old school" is in other garage stall


----------



## BillyBonez (Oct 31, 2018)

montego said:


> Yeah I think the Incline is 650 and flat is 1k.
> 
> Pretty sure I won't have to back down the weight [emoji23]



Nice. Def looks like a sturdy bench. Check some of their barbells out too


----------



## montego (Nov 1, 2018)

Final set up. Nothing fancy but it'll do perfectly for heavy loading days.


----------



## BillyBonez (Nov 1, 2018)

I like it! Congrats on everything. Have some fun


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 1, 2018)

Thats awesome, U-R gonna have great workouts in there Im sure ^^


----------



## montego (Nov 1, 2018)

BillyBonez said:


> I like it! Congrats on everything. Have some fun





Rot-Iron66 said:


> Thats awesome, U-R gonna have great workouts in there Im sure ^^


Thanks guys.

Last night it was raining so I trained my son a little just to see what I was working with. He lifts at school so he isn't completely lost. 

I haven't trained with him ever, he's 13, and this gym was largely bought for that reason.

Went over some basics and talked about form and how we will train him for his goals in sports.

After a little bit I put him to the trust test...... Loaded up a squat for him, 150lbs, and told him to down then just fall lol. Had to get that scared out of him and trust in the equipment. He did exactly like I told him which is surprising since he never does that any other time lol.

Dug out my Elite FTS bands today I had from when I did mountain dog training along with an ab wheel, and some other little things.

Better be sure that my wish list on Titans website is being forwarded to the wife [emoji23]


----------



## BillyBonez (Nov 2, 2018)

He'll be a Champion by Senior year


----------



## Victory (Nov 2, 2018)

Nice and basic set up. That's all you need.


----------



## SURGE (Nov 20, 2018)

Great pics. I wish I had my own gym.


----------

